# Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent Variant alert!



## EoinH (Mar 25, 2007)

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent Variant is detected when i try to play world of warcraft. Please can anyone help


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to TSG 

Please download *HJT setup.exe* Here
Let it Place Hijackthis in C:\Program Files\Hijackthis
Open *Hijackthis.exe*
Click on *Do a System Scan and Save log file*
*Don't Fix any Items!!!*
Just copy and paste the contents of the log file to your reply.


----------



## EoinH (Mar 25, 2007)

ok man here it is

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:17:18, on 12/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Mixer\CTSVolFE.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb09.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Network Assistant\ezi_hnm2.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Network Assistant\ezi_hnm2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Eoin Heatley\My Documents\Security\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSVolFE.exe] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Mixer\CTSVolFE.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb09.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MskAgentexe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Dell Network Assistant.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .UVR: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPUPano.dll
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase9602.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1BD83B89-1AD9-49D3-8BAA-96F847B540F8}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5331971F-AB4F-4637-B417-323075F5B9D4}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{95642091-3AC0-485C-B394-EE2EFA8B1F24}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{AC51DD83-35EF-40D1-908D-9AEBDE155A00}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.42 85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{1BD83B89-1AD9-49D3-8BAA-96F847B540F8}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.42 85.255.112.114
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

You may want to print out these instructions for reference, since you will have to restart your computer during the fix.

Please download FixWareout from one of these sites:
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/lonny/Fixwareout.exe

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts.
You will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so.
Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.
Once the desktop loads Save the text that will open (report.txt) to your desktop.

Run HijackThis, and press "Do a System Scan Only". 
1. When the scan is complete place a check mark next to the following entries:
*
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1BD83B89-1AD9-49D3-8BAA-96F847B540F8}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5331971F-AB4F-4637-B417-323075F5B9D4}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{95642091-3AC0-485C-B394-EE2EFA8B1F24}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{AC51DD83-35EF-40D1-908D-9AEBDE155A00}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.42 85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{1BD83B89-1AD9-49D3-8BAA-96F847B540F8}: NameServer = 85.255.115.42,85.255.112.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.42 85.255.112.114
*
2. After checking these items CLOSE ALL open windows EXCEPT HijackThis and click "Fix Checked."

1) Go to *Start > Control Panel >Network Connections.* Right click your default connection, usually *Local Area Connection* or *Dial-up Connection* if you are using Dial-up, and left click on *Properties*.
*** Make a note of the settings before you change them just in case you need to put them back how they were.
Double-click on the *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* item and select the radio button that says *Obtain DNS servers automatically*. Click *OK* twice.

2) Go to *Start > Run*, enter *CMD* and click *OK*.
 At the Dos Prompt Screen, type in *cd\* and then press *<ENTER>*.
 Now type in *ipconfig /flushdns* and then press *<ENTER>*. (notice the space after *ipconfig*)
 Close the command prompt window.

In your next reply, please include a fresh Hijackthis log and report.txt. Thanks


----------



## EoinH (Mar 25, 2007)

ok man i've got everything so for, but when i type "cd/" in the provided space i get a message saying "Windows cannot find "cd/"". Is there a problem or is it on my behalf?


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

I need to fix that.

skip that part and follow the rest of the instructions.


----------



## EoinH (Mar 25, 2007)

ok here is the full fixwareout report:

Fixwareout Last edited 4/5/2007
Post this report in the forums please 
...
»»»»»Prerun check
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="kdwyw.exe"

»»»»» System restarted

»»»»» Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "system"="" 
....
....
»»»»» Misc files. 
....
»»»»» Checking for older varients.
....

Search five digit cs, dm, kd, jb, other, files.
The following files NEED TO BE SUBMITTED to one of the following URL'S for further inspection.

Click browse, find the file then click submit.
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
Or http://virusscan.jotti.org/

»»»»» Other
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\kdwyw.ren 65927 04/08/2004

»»»»» Current runs 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SynTPEnh"="C:\\Program Files\\Synaptics\\SynTP\\SynTPEnh.exe"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.5.0_11\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"snpstd"="C:\\WINDOWS\\vsnpstd.exe"
"SigmatelSysTrayApp"="stsystra.exe"
"RealTray"="C:\\Program Files\\Real\\RealPlayer\\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER"
"PCMService"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Dell\\MediaDirect\\PCMService.exe\""
"IntelZeroConfig"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\bin\\ZCfgSvc.exe\""
"IntelWireless"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\ifrmewrk.exe\" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless"
"igfxtray"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxtray.exe"
"igfxpers"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxpers.exe"
"igfxhkcmd"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\hkcmd.exe"
"Dell QuickSet"="C:\\Program Files\\Dell\\QuickSet\\quickset.exe"
"CTSVolFE.exe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Creative\\Mixer\\CTSVolFE.exe\" /r"
"Corel Photo Downloader"="C:\\Program Files\\Corel\\Corel Snapfire Plus\\Corel Photo Downloader.exe"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"HPDJ Taskbar Utility"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\hpztsb09.exe"
"HPHUPD05"="C:\\Program Files\\Hewlett-Packard\\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\\hphupd05.exe"
"HP Software Update"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Hewlett-Packard\\HP Software Update\\HPWuSchd.exe\""
"HPHmon05"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\hphmon05.exe"
"MSKDetectorExe"="C:\\Program Files\\McAfee\\SpamKiller\\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"MskAgentexe"="C:\\Program Files\\McAfee\\MSK\\MskAgent.exe"
"SiteAdvisor"="C:\\Program Files\\SiteAdvisor\\6066\\SiteAdv.exe"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"MsnMsgr"="\"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\MsnMsgr.Exe\" /background"
"MSMSGS"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe\" /background"
"DellSupport"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Dell Support\\DSAgnt.exe\" /startup"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it
»»»»» End report »»»»»

And this is the HJT log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 22:39:55, on 12/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Mixer\CTSVolFE.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb09.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Network Assistant\ezi_hnm2.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Network Assistant\ezi_hnm2.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\BackgroundDownloader.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Eoin Heatley\My Documents\Security\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSVolFE.exe] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Mixer\CTSVolFE.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb09.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MskAgentexe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Dell Network Assistant.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .UVR: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPUPano.dll
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase9602.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

I just want to note that i can play the game now without any trouble. Is this normal?


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

How is everything running???


----------



## EoinH (Mar 25, 2007)

everything seems to be running fine man, that's it all cleared up completely. Is the HJT log showing everything is fine?


----------

